# The purps!!



## courtcourt420 (Dec 11, 2006)

Whats up yall. Can anyone tell me what site is has the purp, or grand daddy purp?? I wanna find it so bad!! please let me know*


----------



## mogie (Dec 12, 2006)

Did you goggle it?


----------



## courtcourt420 (Dec 12, 2006)

yeah but the only place that has the strain I want already declined an order to us once... i guess cuz they wont ship to the US.. then I found another site that had the purp strain but they crossed it with some afghani, thats just not the same... it taste so good...


----------



## mogie (Dec 12, 2006)

I goggled purp and nothing. Is that the correct spelling?


----------



## courtcourt420 (Dec 12, 2006)

yeah thats it... look at bc bud depot... they have it.. or google grand daddy purp


----------



## courtcourt420 (Dec 15, 2006)

to anyone who was interested in purp, i found a website that has it, and will ship to the US... its called Bcseedking.com


----------



## mr.peter (Dec 1, 2007)

Yo drchronic.com thats the best only 24 bucks us!


----------



## mr.peter (Dec 1, 2007)

oh also its called purple bud the purps was the name it was given in the cannabible but it is american origin yet dank !!!!!!!


----------



## NJgrower187 (Dec 1, 2007)

Grand Daddy Purp is a clone-only strain so it'll be hard to come by. Their might be crosses though and I wouldn't trust that site go with homeopathyz.info. The most trusted site for U.S. seed orderes.


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 14, 2007)

BC Bud Depot has the purps. Its won 3rd place sativa cup for the cannibis cup this year


----------



## courtcourt420 (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah.. when i originally made this thread they would not ship to america..


----------



## yurple (Dec 15, 2007)

BIG BUD + PURPLE ERKEL=GDP

I have a constant plug on that, so fucking delicious....expensive too.


----------



## yurple (Dec 15, 2007)

shitty phone camera picture of it...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 15, 2007)

im growing mendo purps right now....super fire ass buds..bc bud depot has'em


----------



## yurple (Dec 15, 2007)

If you want grandaddy purple you're gonna have to get big bud and a clone-only strain called purple erkel and cross breed them. 

Lavender is from the purple family.


----------



## paco4you (Jun 17, 2008)

dont know if your still looking but bc buds has the purps
and truly is the best tasting smoke iv ever had 












such a long long time to be gone and a short time to be there


----------



## jasno (Sep 30, 2008)

paco4you said:


> *such a long long time to be gone and a short time to be there*



Donna the Buffalo fan? Wow small world! Probably my favorite band right there! They are from my area actually I have seen them live a ton.

So fun live! Peace man, good music and good people in Donna!


----------



## Dankwise (Sep 30, 2008)

i purchased the purps from bc bud depot and it had a shitty germ rate, plus bc bud depot is a jip and ripped me off for my chocolope seeds, all the seeds from them are teiny and look like dirt, ive had better seeds from brick weed, luckily i have grand daddy purple clones so fuck the seeds>>>


----------



## greenman116 (Nov 5, 2008)

bc bud depot also has Purple Wreck its Purple Urkel x Train Wreck, (its bred by DNA genetics), also hemp depot has Querkle(bred by TGA) and thats a cross of Purple Urkel and Space Queen. I think the purps and purple urkle are different strains. I got the purps from bcbd, had good service from them. Just gotta be nice to them.


----------



## ilikeblazin (Nov 5, 2008)

i'm currently growing the purps in my bubbleponics system
i have 3 in there and 5 blue saige

by week 2 in veg my tops had purple on the purps only ofcourse


----------



## DragonPhoenix (Nov 5, 2008)

If at all possible do NOT order from BC Bud Depot. If you MUST order from them be prepared to wait over a month for your seeds. If you can get the beans from attitude do so as you will get them in no time at all. 

I'd like to hear from people in the US who received orders from BCBD and how long their order took...I'm still waiting on an order that was supposedly shipped on October 24th and which I placed in mid October.


----------



## ilikeblazin (Nov 7, 2008)

DragonPhoenix said:


> If at all possible do NOT order from BC Bud Depot. If you MUST order from them be prepared to wait over a month for your seeds. If you can get the beans from attitude do so as you will get them in no time at all.
> 
> I'd like to hear from people in the US who received orders from BCBD and how long their order took...I'm still waiting on an order that was supposedly shipped on October 24th and which I placed in mid October.


 LOL i got mine in 7 days FLAT!
but i live in bc. 
consider your location and don't be impatient if you live far away from bc..


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Nov 8, 2008)

There have been a lot of complaints about BC Bud Depot. They made the seed bank update with a negative rating for complaints about non delivery and poor customer service. They may have responded more quickly because you're in BC and it would be easier for you to raise a fuss 

http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html


----------



## greenman116 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have had three orders to canada and all came within a week,also had excellent customer service, all my seeds had a return adress for the Netherlands when they came, also their adress is in Amsterdamn if u check there adds in high times, so i dunno why it matters if u live in Bc, just cause there called bc bud depot deosnt mean they are in BC. Its cause the USA has queer customs that steals all ur beans thats why. Maybe ur new prez will fix for u.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Jul 10, 2009)

ilikeblazin said:


> i'm currently growing the purps in my bubbleponics system
> i have 3 in there and 5 blue saige
> 
> by week 2 in veg my tops had purple on the purps only ofcourse


Yeah right you sound like a wanna be trying to fit in, you aint never grown anything, I got 3 mendo purps from bcbuddepot flowering right now. They dont turn purple in the veg stage nincompoop. WHY YOU FAKIN?

Btw. my seeds took over a month to get here but aside from that they seem great. They sent extra for the wait. I ordered 12 and they sent like 18.


----------



## dhhbomb (Jul 10, 2009)

th seeds makes da purps growing it right now said it was indica dom but mine is sativa altitude has them


----------



## Papi Chingon (Jul 11, 2009)

bcseedking is inexpensive and ships fast. every seed germinated - couldn't be happier so far.


----------



## swampgrower (Jul 11, 2009)

here ya go and they deliver to the us all day long. rep me please

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds/th-seeds-regular/t-h-seeds-da-purps/prod_514.html


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to say this shit has the most interesting aroma! You can definitely smell the grape candy 3 weeks into flowering! I cant' wait!


----------



## givershit (Sep 7, 2009)

My BCBD Purps are coming along fine.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/235946-my-first-organic-grow-jilly.html


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 25, 2009)

my buddy just cropped out on 3 of these bad boys and gives off the best high.
tastes sweet but spicy, with an after taste of Mexican lemon candy.
best high ever.
CLONE ONLY STRAIN
he got his clones $15 bucks a piece, 6 inches tall from a guy in San Fran.
one of my favorites by far.


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Nov 25, 2009)

Like previously stated. GDP is a clone only strain.. And "The Purps" is a VERY good strain. Not sure on the yield, flower, or THC content.. But the smoke is A+. HIGHLY recommended for smokers that enjoy taste.


----------



## Rob Raw (Jan 28, 2012)

swampgrower said:


> here ya go and they deliver to the us all day long. rep me please
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds/th-seeds-regular/t-h-seeds-da-purps/prod_514.html


Right on! That's the best one I know of.


----------

